
This guy got his stolen iPhone back with OkCupid and hammer - iProject
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2013/01/04/this-guy-got-his-stolen-iphone-back-with-okcupid-and-a-hammer/?fromcat=all
======
Sujan
> That, ladies and gentlemen, is how it’s done.

That, ladies and gentlemen, is how you get yourself killed.

------
fratis
As much as I truly, truly loathe criminals of any sort, lionizing vigilantism,
especially when the self-appointed avenger threatens violence, is misguided at
best and dangerous (read: deadly) at worst.

Please, if your phone is stolen, don't chase down the thief yourself. It just
isn't worth it.

~~~
antihero
Bullshit. The police often don't give a shit unless you start to take matters
into your own hands.

------
timmaah
He makes some great music as well.

Try Streetlight Manifesto as your soundtrack for the evening.
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2yeNzL7rTU>

------
justjimmy
Except it wasn't stolen…

~~~
greenyoda
It _was_ stolen. Taking property that obviously belongs to someone else is
considered theft. And, as mentioned in this other article[1], the police were
willing to get involved, but the owner preferred to keep them out of it.

[1] [http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2013/01/05/brooklyn-man-
tricks-i...](http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2013/01/05/brooklyn-man-tricks-
iphone-thief-using-dating-app)

